

Does the HN community have an upper bounds? - martindale

HN continues to be a mainstay of my daily reading, and has been for some time.  However, as I've only just recently [re]registered, I found myself curious as to whether it will [continue to?] suffer a loss of novelty as the community here grows.<p>Is there an upper bounds to HN's community size, especially considering its lack of "sub" communities?  Or is this something that will keep the HN culture strongly ingrained over time?
======
rick888
This happens with every community that becomes popular. As it becomes more
mainstreamed.

I suppose Reddit has fixed this issue by creating subreddits, but if you look
at the main page, it's turned into cat pictures, memes, and stupid jokes. I
don't think this was the case when the site started.

~~~
martindale
Agreed, I've gotten to the point where I've removed most of the "subreddits"
from my homescreen and only have specific ones added (for example, I've
removed "video" and "images", in favor of say, "aiclass").

